# get ripped NOW



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

i'm 19! weigh in at 11 stone (70) - (71) kg's! im built like a long distance runner! i got stockey last year at one point due to weight training but i lose it easily! I'm not a naturally built person, nor am i a naturally ripped person! you know the kind who have 6-packs from doing nothing! Now my goal is to get lean and ripped! i realise i will never be able to get bodybuilder size due to my structure! so i want to go the other way!

Lean and ripped!

Now can somebody give me advice on how to achieve my goal??

i realise lot's of cardio! sit ups, crunches etc...

and obviously weights!

is there any supplements i can use to help me get ripped?

Obviously Diet is a key factor!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

lot of fat burners out there...

im taking dymetadrine at the moment..

contains ephadrine.. heats me up nicely... kills appetite...

as you expect only highly effective if you eat/train/sleep right


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

ive ordered ephydrine but have promised to sell to my mate now as he wants them! i dont wanna go messing round with the ECA stack and such! bad sides lol! but ill look into that pete, cheers!

any other idea's?


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

yup...

tried hydroxycut for a month the weight dropped off me... if you can get Hydroxycut Hardcore even better, no ephedra in it...

im sure there are more effective solutions for less dosh than the hydroxycut, its a tad expensive... but it does work...

try a search for fat burner on here, youll get lots of good info


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

pete have you heard of grenade 100 caps?? fat burner apparantly a lot of good hype! only have to take 1 tab a day, if so it would last you a 100 days so around 3 months! pretty good value for money! tis about 35 quid! what u reckon?? also i was gonna get some maximuscle cyclone next month and run it with grenade but wouldnt that defeat the issue of using grenade???? as Cyclone is a all in one shake, meaning its meant to put on weight??? i'm happy at the weight i am, just wanna burn my love handles and stomach tyre off and just have a ripped look!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

id stick with a good slow release protein mate... rather than a weight gainer

ensure what you put on is lean muscle...

or do you want to end up like Cartman?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

danoh said:


> i'm 19! weigh in at 11 stone (70) - (71) kg's! im built like a long distance runner! i got stockey last year at one point due to weight training but i lose it easily! I'm not a naturally built person, nor am i a naturally ripped person! you know the kind who have 6-packs from doing nothing! Now my goal is to get lean and ripped! *i realise i will never be able to get bodybuilder size due to my structure!* so i want to go the other way!
> 
> Lean and ripped!
> 
> ...


Why does every one always want the easy way out?!? Why do fat burners? If you dont actually try and use your diet first how are you gonna know what fat burners are working and which diet is working?

What is your diet, like exactly....


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Diet and cardio are key here to losing the weight dude and getting a good hard ripped body, iv got my mate on a deit the now, and all iv done is chnaged his diet and asked him to do 2 x 45mins of cardio a day.

He's on no fat burners, just good simple diet change and hard work doing cardio,

What is your diet like at the moment??

Geo


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

for the record ive cut out 99% of the beer, and i (while not religiously) watch what i eat fairly well... its not like im stuffing myself with chocolate expecting fat burners to sort it out for me...

ym metabolism is so slow after three years + of inactivity i felt like i needed a kick start


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm not trying to make you feel bad Pete lol, just saying there are loads of avenues to expand upon before using PEDs! I mean you've been doing this a while right, used PEDs when you trained before so you kind of know your reaction to them, they are great and they work well but you need a yard stick before you can use them effectivly......IMO of course!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i kinda did feel guilty there for a second... heh

curse my catholic upbringing...

i tried fat burners before but they sent me mental... i was takign a lot of Class As at the same time tho.. so not surprised... i seem to be able to tolerate them much better this time around


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If you are 70kgs and you loose some bodyfat surely that will just make you skinny??


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

danoh said:


> I'm not a naturally built person, nor am i a naturally ripped person!


 Utter **** mate, every one can be built perhaps you wont ever be big enough to be Mr. England but you certaintly can build a physique that makes people go "fvck me look at him!".

Now you dont get this over night it takes months to see a difference and then years to get to a really impressive standard.

Becoming ripped only looks good if you have some muscle to start with.

You have two options both will be hard work.

1)You aim for the bodybuilder look meaning you will need to focus on gaining a lot of weight but even though you will look a bit bulky for a couple of years in the end you will have a much more impressive body.

2)You decide health fitness model is all you want in which case you do cardio more than you weight train.

Basic guidelines.

Bodybuilding: 1.5 grams protein, 2 grams carbs, .5 grams fat per pound of body weight........ weights 3 times per week cardio 2 times per week.

Health model: 1.5 grams protein, 1.5 grams carbs, .5 grams fat per pound of body weight............weights 3 times per week cardio 7 days per week

For the weight sessions look through this board and find a basic routine and stick to it, for cardio do whatever you like for one hour at a go.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

how long have you been a trainee fitness instructor? Presumably they might teach you some of this stuff??

good post Con


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

nah its more muscle groups and bones and anatomy and physiology! ive also only just started! but personal training level 3 is more the diet side! yea i think boys i wanna go down the swimsuit model look! lots of cardio it is! fuc the fat burners then lol cheers boys :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

If ALL you want to do is get ripped, up the cardio and reduce the quantity of food you're eating.


----------

